# Anybody going from Somerset to Peterborough show



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi
We are buying the towbar box from Edgie in Taunton and would be grateful if anybody could pick it up and bring it to us at Peterborough Show, we will of course pay for this.
If anybody can help please let us know 
it measures 42" x 20" x 22"

TIA

Chris


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi I live 18 miles froms show and will be going by landrover, could pick up and store for you if thats what is needed...? let me know.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Bouncer , i am assuming you live near Peterborough show , if so that is too far from Taunton ,we were thinking more of someone in that area picking it up enroute to the show,but we appreciate the offer Thanks

Chris


----------

